# Yet another Tempur Pedic thread, and please give me info on the more "natural" beds



## Tarielena (Sep 10, 2008)

Alright well we are in the market for a new bed here! My son is 10 months, and our current sleeping arrangement is a full size bed, with the crib right next to it.

My son goes to bed in his crib, and then either comes to bed with me after his first night feed, or goes back in the crib if I want to stretch out. But then when my hubby is in bed as well (he works third shift and doesn't come to bed until around 5am) it's so difficult because there is just not enough room for 3 people on a full size bed! Even with just myself and DS it's small because we both sleep better spread out in our own space. Also, our current bed really makes my husband's back sore to lay on, and we had a 2 inch Serta foam topper on the bed which he said made it a lot more comfortable, but it was a pain in the butt, and constantly would move around on the bed, even though it was under the sheets.

Anyway, I want a king size, that's a given, and a Tempur Pedic sounds really nice, but I'm concerned about the chemicals and offgassing, etc. I did a search of the MDC site, and apparently I'm not alone in this question. I was hoping the responses in all those threads could sway me in either direction but I'm still torn.

Has anyone ever found any research on the level of gasses from a tempur Pedic vs. a standard mattress? Does anyone know if Tempur Pedic makes their mattresses with the PBDE flame retardant? How many of you consider a chemical free bed a top priority?

Also, if anyone has links to good sites for buying any of the natural type beds that would be great. And if anyone wouldn't mind telling me how much you paid for those types of bed, it's so annoying how none of these sites will come right out and say it.

What materials do they use for the chemical free beds?

We don't have a huge budget for a bed, so the cheaper the better, but at the same time I want to spend enough that it will be good quality and last a while.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Moving to Green Living for more info about natural beds


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Check out natural latex beds. They have a similar feel to memory foam.

We bought a TP mattress a few years ago and I immediately regretted it. It offgassed horribly and is clearly full of chemicals. They said they don't use PBDEs but they do use other flame retardant chemicals. You won't smell them after a while, but they are still there. They are comfortable though!

Fortunately for me we are moving soon and we are upgrading to a king size natural latex bed. I've been looking at this company. I bought my DDs mattress from them and the quality is great!

http://www.daxstores.com/latex-mattr...-mattress.html


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

we used to want a tempurpedic and did a lot of research. once we got through all the paid for propaganda that makes people think they are healthy beds we found consumer reviews that told the real story.
http://www.chem-tox.com/guest/guestbook.html
This turned us off forever. We ended up starting a biz to provide people with information and alternatives because we were so shocked at just how bad conventional mattresses are. There are a lot of toxic exposures we can't do anything about but the mattress (8 hours a night, 1/3 of your life) is something we can do something about. Memory foam is made up of petro chemicals. They do not (generally) contain PBDEs but they do have built in flame retardents as all petrochemical foams must as gasoline ignites. They will not disclose ingrediants so nobody knows just what they are. Whatever these new flame retardents are, I believe we will also find out they have poisoned us in another 20 years or so. I just don't trust sleeping on petrochemicals and I am, as a doula, sick over the fact that our babies are born with these chemicals already in their bodies.
http://www.ewg.org/kidsafe
The law states flame retardants must be used but there are NO safety standards to make sure carcenigenic chemicals are not used. Years ago I read a study done in Germany that found memory foam to be the most toxic bedding out there. Sadly I have not been able to find that study again. In the years we have been in business, we have had a 4 year old who always slept organic and then got a memory foam mattress shut down breathing his first night on it, an elderly lady whose entire body swelled up in pain until she got rid of her Tempurpedic mattress, and many many other customers replacing them for various other health reasons. Not to mention the overheating they do because it is basically like sleeping in plastic.
A natural mattress should be made from organic cotton and wool or natural latex. You want to be sure there is no synthetics or chemicals in the latex and the only flame retardent should be wool. Go with a reputable company that can answer your questions. There is a lot of greenwashing going on out there now! If you want pricing you can PM me....


----------

